# Working with cytotoxic drugs



## Beckycools (Nov 17, 2010)

Can anyone advise me? I'm an ophthalmic scrub nurse and once a week I use cytotoxic drugs for some of the procedures we do. Is it advised that I stay out of that theatre while those operations are carried out? I'm starting my tx on new years eve. Any advise would be great.

Becks x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Yes - absolutely. 
If you are pregnant you have to have a risk assessment done and on ours we are not to touch any cytotoxic drugs at all. My work had to rearrange on call cover for me recently in case any chemo drugs had to be made in the night.
It is advised to stay away from all cytotoxic drugs when trying to conceive and especially when pregnant.

Although the risk might be small, there is always the possibility of an accidental exposure and if anything went wrong you would be devastated and the Trust would be potentially liable if they knew about the risk and did nothing.

The same goes for radiation/ x-rays.


----------



## Beckycools (Nov 17, 2010)

HH,
      Thanks for your reply. Im not pg at the moment but start tx new years eve. I have now been told by work that when we are using cytotoxic drugs i am to leave theatre. I just want to be as safe as possible and prevent any problems.

Thanks again

Becks xx


----------

